# A vocalist, a sexy dress, and some sheets..



## ChrisOquist (Dec 7, 2008)

A few weeks ago I posted a question about the best way to get rid of wrinkles in fabric on pictures. Well, I kind of gave up on getting them completely smoothed out, but thought I would show the results of that shoot anyway.

These were all shot with a single Westcott Spiderlite TD5 continuous fluorescent light. I'd love your comments.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6. (Focused on her mouth here on purpose so the eyes are a bit soft, let me know if you think it doesn't work..)





7.


----------



## pixeldawg (Dec 7, 2008)

You have a great idea, but need to work on the execution. THe lighting needs to be more balanced- you have nearly blown-out whites in the sheets and dark black shadows that aren't giving any detail in her face, which is HIGHLY important in this kind of an image. If you only have one light, get some foam-core board and prop it up opposite the main light to fill the subject with.


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 7, 2008)

I also think they are too dark, also the poses seem a bit awkward.


----------



## Quickmagic (Dec 8, 2008)

Love number 7, but for some reason the model looks squashed up, shame really nice shot.


----------



## bace (Dec 8, 2008)

The only ones that I really like are 5 and 7 for composition and light. 7 still has an awkward pose in it though. Not very flattering.

The rest seem and little be too light and dark like others said.


----------



## OldClicker (Dec 8, 2008)

"Well, I kind of gave up on getting them completely smoothed out,..."

Did you try an iron and ironing board? - TF


----------



## bace (Dec 8, 2008)

OldClicker said:


> "Well, I kind of gave up on getting them completely smoothed out,..."
> 
> Did you try an iron and ironing board? - TF



LOL!!!!


----------



## stsinner (Dec 8, 2008)

My photographic amateur side aside, I don't like this idea because it implies that the woman either knowledgeably went to bed in an expensive dress or an inebriated woman fell asleep fully dressed...  Call me a party pooper, but this is my layman's impression..

Take away the sheet, and just have her pose sexy in the dress, and that's a different impression/idea altogether..


----------



## ChrisOquist (Dec 8, 2008)

stsinner said:


> knowledgeably went to bed in an expensive dress



what's wrong with that?

Thanks for the critiques guys, I appreciate it. As for 7, I liked this one too but at 20mm the image did pick up some distortion.

Next time I'll remember my iron! 

Chris


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 8, 2008)

Who can even see enough of the dress to know much about it, expensive or not.

Aren't we nit-pickin about that?

If the sheets were ironed crisp and smooth, wouldn't it look unnatural, staged and posed?


----------

